# [SOLVED] HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope this is in the right area if not I'm sorry.

I can't Install Windows XP on toa new hard drive:upset:

HP dv5000 (dv5139us)
2.0 GHz AMD Turion™ 64 Mobile Processor ML-37 with PowerNow!™ Technology
1Gb 333MHz DDR System Memory 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00614792&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=1843730 (Full list of specifications)

Ok the old hard drive a 120 gb drive was bad. so I orderd a new WD Scorpio 160gb drive.
I installed the drive, I put in the Windows XP pro cd it reads the cd and displyas "hit any key to start from cd" 

I goes through the " Setup is loading files" it reads all the files, then reboots it never gets to starting Microsoft windows. I went in to The BIOS setup it reads and shows the WD 160gb drive. I reset the BIOS defaults, but still get the same response. I also tried a Vista install cd and got a BSD error. It seems like it cant access the hard drive, yet it identify the hard drive in the BIOS.

Help! is there something I am missing, does anyone have any ideas on this. I have not yet checked the hard drive in a different laptop, but will do so in the morning.

The Old HDD was doing the same thing, however Partition Table Doctor 3.5 was stating a bad partition table and could not fix it.

Thanks for any help in advance.ray:

Ken


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

Hi

Is the drive SATA or IDE?


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

I'm sorry,

It is an 160gb IDE drive WD1600BEVE (Scorpio)


Ken


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

Go to the BIOS, do the HDD test.

See what it tells you.

You can also enter the gray world of Hard Disk S.M.A.R.T. records:

Go to
http://www.sysinfolab.com/download.htm
and download the free program SMARTUDM - HDD S.M.A.R.T. Viewer.

Put it on a bootable floppy (or USB) and boot from it. (Make a bootable USB stick in 2 easy steps)
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197
On the prompt type: smartudm
Press <ENTER> to navigate through the different screens, and at the end pres <R> to generate a report.

Open the report with Notepad, and save it as .txt (makes reading easier)
Post your report here.
__________________


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

I am in the BIOS I don't see any options for that (You can also enter the gray world of Hard Disk S.M.A.R.T. records) The Bios does not have an option to boot from USB.

I am in the BIOS I don't see any options for that. All the BIOS has is "Main, Security, Advanced, Tools and Exit. 

Under Advanced there is not much to choose from. you have Video, Boot Order(CD, HDD, Floppy and Network Adapter) by the way there is no floppy drive. It does Identify the drive ok, just can't seem to boot from it! :upset:

Tools has the short test and long test and the drive passes both of them.


Ken


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

Anybody else have any ideas? 

Ken


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

on the main do you see your h/drive listed


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

The Hard drive is listed under advance, boot order.

The weird thing is I was using a live boot dos utility's cd it also shows all the info regarding the hard drive make model and size. There is a NTFS utility and I was able to copy files to the C: drive. It see's all the drive info. When I boot without any cd it's if no drive is there. When I pop in the XP cd it loads the files, but as soon as the cd needs to wright any info to the hard drive it restarts.

The fact that I could copy files to the c drive with a DOS utility would eliminate a controller problem yes? no? Maybe? 

Thank you for your reply

Ken


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

check the windows partition is marked active


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

The the partition is marked active formatted NTFS in an external enclosure, it does not have windows on it yet.

This is a brand new drive I am trying to install Windows xp on it. It reads the cd and runs through loading all the files as soon as that is done it restarts.


Ken


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

in an external enclosure

does your bios support booting an operating system from usb


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

No it does not:sigh: It has floppy but I don't have an external floppy drive.

I used another computer to format the drive.

The BIOS has "*Main*, *Security*, *Advanced*, *Tools* and *Exit*.

Under Advanced there is not much to choose from. you have Video, Boot Order(CD, HDD, Floppy and Network Adapter) by the way there is no floppy drive. It does Identify the drive ok, just can't seem to boot from it!

Tools has the short test and long test and the drive passes both of them.

Ken


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

have a read of this

http://www.ngine.de/index.jsp?pageid=4176


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

No I had not seen this, However my dv5000 does not support booting from a USB device. I am wondering is it passable the BIOS is so screwed up and needs to be re-flashed. 

I was checking HP website and they have the BIOS flash file, however you need to be able to boot to the drive and flash it from windows. Both of which I can't do!:upset: Is their a way to re-flash the bios from dos.

Man I am feeling really stupid like there is something really easy I am missing and can't put my finger on it!!!:sigh:

Thank you for your time an d reply.

Ken


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

the idea is to fool the laptop into thinking it is booting from a floppy
which is what the link is about to add the bootloader for a floppy onto the drive


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

Ok, I wil try this in the morning and let you know the outcome, if it works the Beer Is on me!:wink:

Again thank you for help

Ken


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

Ok ,

I am throwing in the towel and admitting defeat! :sigh:

I have come to the conclusion that the controller is bad on the mother board.
Windows xp will not load, Ubuntu will not run. I do have a question through if anyone can answer. I have found a used mother board the replacement board has "*HAL20 LA-2771* on the board, my board has *HAL10 LA3181P*

Does anyone know what the difference is I tried to Google it but not coming up a real answer. I find each one but there is not a lot of information for ether one.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

see if any of these help

http://www.nartik.com/hal10-la3181p-v5000-dv8000-p-1801.html

http://huatianbb.en.made-in-china.c...ion-dv5000-Series-Main-Board-Motherboard.html

http://www.made-in-china.com/image/...lion-dv5000-Series-Main-Board-Motherboard.jpg

http://www.laptopsparepart.co.uk/acatalog/HP_Compaq_Presario_Laptop_Motherboards.html


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*



krosloniec49426 said:


> Ok ,
> 
> I am throwing in the towel and admitting defeat! :sigh:
> 
> ...


I think they are compatible (but do not take my word for this). I cannot recall but the HAL20 LA-2771 is for a DV8000 which can fit into a DV5000 chassis.


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

dai,

Thanks for the reply I am looking at them, bit not seeing anything that really stands out. I am wondering one of the links you gave makes me think the difference may have to do with things like the "ATI Radein video graphics chip. Still digging for information.

Again thanks for your help and time.

Best regards.

Ken


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*



TriggerFinger said:


> I think they are compatible (but do not take my word for this). I cannot recall but the HAL20 LA-2771 is for a DV8000 which can fit into a DV5000 chassis.


TriggerFinger,

Thanks for the reply,

You wouldn't by chance have a link to where you may have found this information. Someone has the HAL20 LA-2771 for a good price and I am ready to jump on it, just want to make sure it will fit and line-up.

Again Thanks for the reply and help

Ken


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

http://www3.dealtime.com/xPO-Hewlet...vilion-dv5000-dv8000-Series-Laptop-System-Boa

See link above.


----------



## namja (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

I had the same problem with my dv5000. Had to turn OFF "Enable Native SATA" in the BIOS config for the Windows CD to detect the Hard Drive. Of course, if you enable native SATA after installing Windows XP, then you'll run into some problems, but there are ways around that (google _enable native sata windows xp_ for some help on that).


----------



## krosloniec49426 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

Sorry for the delay I was out of town camping.

It came down to bad ram I tried everything else, but swapping out the ram. Funny thing is a couple of different ram-test programs never gave or showed an error.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP dv5000 Can't install Windows xo*

glad you have it sorted


----------

